# Pinarello Dogma MgAK61



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just want to share my bike.



















I don't know about the weight but I will mostly be using this as my race bike for this season.


----------



## Sojourner2005 (May 16, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Not sure I have seen that color on the Dogma - do you know the year? Looks like the FPX v the FP based on the fork. The Ritchey wet white stem is a great touch. Good luck with the racing.


----------



## jecjec81 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks guys.

The frame and fork is an fpx 2008 model and the color is custom.


----------

